# Breaking: PIA flight PK-661 crashes enroute to Islamabad, Junaid Jamshed among no survivors



## Devil Soul

Breaking: Islamabad-bound PIA plane goes missing, sources

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mrc

Allah apni amaan main rakhay


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Devil Soul said:


> Breaking: Islamabad-bound PIA plane goes missing, sources



May Allah protect every one on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Praying for the people on the plane. Let's hope everything is okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*PIA PLANE CRASHES near Abbotabad Eye Witnesses say....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

May ALLAH protect them,Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

Crash at hawelian as geo news reporting.


----------



## Imran Khan

it will be ATR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Dunya News ‏@DunyaNews  2m2 minutes ago
*Breaking: #PK116 has around 46 people on board, sources confirm it has been crashed at a village Pipplian near Havelian*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

ATR-72 With 47 on-board.


----------



## The Eagle

Saddening moment...
Praying for the lives.... and their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

47 people on board. Reports are coming that it crashed in mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

May Allah protect everyone on board, fingers crossed and worried for the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

I have flown this route many times with this aircraft. It is risky especially when cloudy. Flights are often cancelled due to bad weather and visibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

May ALLAH protect the people on board. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

May Allah protect everyone on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

May Allah protect them and give us no losses. 

This incident must be investigated and counter measures must be taken but for now massive rescue teams should be prepared to save as many lives as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M@rKhor

May Allah keep all in His Amaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Crashed at Kholian Bala area between Abbottabad and Havelian. According to initial reports 37 passengers were on-board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806470828854546433
Army Troops and Helicopters on way to crash site for rescue...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

May God protect them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell hound

oh god.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Emergency response center activated; can be accessed at 0092-21-99044890, 0092-21-99044376 and 0092-21-99044394: PIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Allah reham kare .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShoutB

normally there are chances much more that they have survived as this is a propeller not a jet .. it's just that help has to be there immediately


----------



## Windjammer

Witnesses saying they saw smoke coming out of the plane and then fire.

Army troops and helicopters have been dispatched to the crash site for rescue efforts, says ISPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'oon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*PTV News* ‏@PTVNewsOfficial  2m2 minutes ago
#PIA plane (Flight 661), carrying 40 passengers, crashes near #Havelian. #PakArmy rescue teams on their way to the location of the #crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## raihans

*إِنَّا للهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ*


----------



## Windjammer

*Junaid Jamshaid and his family was also in the plane crashed near Havelian.!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

According to some people, Junaid Jamshed along with his was traveling on this plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Our prayers with all those on PIA May Allah be the protector Ameen


----------



## The Eagle

@Windjammer one of his close friend said it....


----------



## raihans

Windjammer said:


> *Junaid Jamshaid and his family was also in the plane crashed near Havelian.!!!*


how you are assure of JJ on board, PIA did not released the passenger list yet


----------



## Imran Khan

Windjammer said:


> *PTV News* ‏@PTVNewsOfficial  2m2 minutes ago
> #PIA plane (Flight 661), carrying 40 passengers, crashes near #Havelian. #PakArmy rescue teams on their way to the location of the #crash.


It was AP-BHO as flight pk-661

*ATR 42- MSN 663 - AP-BHO 
Airline Pakistan International Airlines*
* Status : Active
Registration : AP-BHO*Serial number

663
Type 42-500
First flight date 03/05/2007
Test registration F-WWLU
Plane age 9.6 years
Engines 2 x PWC PW127E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

There are more than 40 passengers on board the plane. *Singer-cum-evangelist Junaid Jamshed was reportedly on board the plane, according to DawnNews.*

http://www.dawn.com/news/1301042/pia-flight-pk-661-crashes-on-chitral-islamabad-route

Not good news at all.


----------



## The Eagle

Location: Batoli village, Havelian. 

The crew

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

May they all rest in peace

Inna lilla hai wa inna ellaihi raji'oon

When such incidents happen, it takes me back to the memories when my plane was struck with lightning. May Allah have mercy on all of us

I do hope for the safety of passengers and hope they may have landed somewhere safe which is not a possibility

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PakSword

Heard that Junaid Jamshed was in the plane... Allah Rehem Karay..


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Junaid Jamshed was also in the same plane


----------



## PurpleButcher

Junaid Jamshaid was also in the plane as confirmed by his brother and manager


----------



## farhan_9909

RIP


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806475754531946497
Junaid Jamshed Seat: 27c


----------



## raihans

2 of the cockpit crew are named Janjua, any relation between them?

Saleh Janjua
Ahmed Janjua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The Eagle said:


> @Windjammer one of his close friend said it....





raihans said:


> how you are assure of JJ on board, PIA did not released the passenger list yet


I got a tweet, however his brother also confirmed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raihans

@Windjammer yes, i just saw confirmation by his brother too


----------



## AmirPatriot

Commiserations, may the victims RIP and any survivors make a full recovery inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The images being shown on TV....are very distressing, pieces scattered over a wide area.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

ShoutB said:


> normally there are chances much more that they have survived as this is a propeller not a jet .. it's just that help has to be there immediately


How are the two different in an accident ?


----------



## Hell hound

RIP.................


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Valar Dohaeris said:


> How are the two different in an accident ?


low stall speed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

I pray for all on board, not good 2 bad air incidents this last 2 months.... Lets hope for a miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## NirmalKrish

Shit! sorry for the loss of life! if any


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

According to dunya news its confirm that junaid jamshaid was also in board along with his wife.


----------



## Danish saleem

Juanid Jamshed was also in that Plane.


----------



## HAIDER

what a tragedy .....


----------



## Taimoor Khan

May Allah keep everyone in his protection. Sad news indeed. 

My understanding is that these ATR can glide. Looks very suspicious considering the hostility Pakistan is receiving from both east and west.


----------



## Moonlight

List of passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShoutB

Valar Dohaeris said:


> How are the two different in an accident ?



propeller is lighter , less chances of fire as engine is not turbine , low speed
fire can occur during impact but since it glides better than a jet can crash at slow speeds.


----------



## Samee Ulhaq

They said Junaid Jamshed was in it.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Let's hope people are alive. Priority should be to save as many lives as possible.

Must investigate what caused the crash.


----------



## Arsalan 345

yes it's confirmed junaid jamshed was on the plane.may his soul rest in peace.a plane can't just go down like this.it's probably a mechanical failure.i am not ruling out a missile strike since it's very close to indian occupied kashmir.we must investigate it.india is out of control these days.this might be an easy target for india.remember how they shoot down our naval plane in our territory in 1999.we must investigate it.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806476667644444673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806480762753216512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*Bad News: Junaid Jamshed feared dead in PIA plane crash*




*PESHAWAR: Renowned religious scholar Junaid Jamshed who was onboard PIA’s ATR plane PKR-661 is feared dead.*

According to Samaa News, Junaid Jamshed, who was in Chitral for last few days for preaching reasons, was due to return to Islamabad from this flight.




The brother of Junaid Jamshed has confirmed to Samaa that his brother was onboard on this flight.

*What more disturbing is that he was traveling along with his family *





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805344212912902144
______________________________________________
*Ina lilah wa ina ilayhi raji'oon, Allah sab ko Jannath ma alaa muqam atha farmaye,Ameen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Tragedy of epic proportions. Junaid Jamshed entire family including his children seem to be no more now. His children were also in the plane.


----------



## HAIDER

Extremely shocking died in crash today. He was traveling with his family. Excellent person lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

These ATRs are so bad.. Don't know why we are still flying them..


----------



## Samee Ulhaq

oh!! Seat 27A


----------



## Moonlight

Last tweet of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Fawad Masīd said:


> *Bad News: Junaid Jamshed feared dead in PIA plane crash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PESHAWAR: Renowned religious scholar Junaid Jamshed who was onboard PIA’s ATR plane PKR-661 is feared dead.*
> 
> According to Samaa News, Junaid Jamshed, who was in Chitral for last few days for preaching reasons, was due to return to Islamabad from this flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brother of Junaid Jamshed has confirmed to Samaa that his brother was onboard on this flight.
> 
> What more disturbing is that he was traveling along with his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805344212912902144



May Allah have mercy on their souls.

Planes have crashed before on this route, but they collided with mountains nearer to Chitral due to bad visibility. 






This crash seems way off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Sad news, what plane was it?

Edit: it was an ATR 42.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

RIP Juanid Jamshed.

#DilDilPakistanForever

also to the other 46 victims of this tragedy may allah grant you heaven and your families sabar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Junaid and her wife also killed in deadly accident. Rest in peace


----------



## Moonlight

Oh goddddd

Who's gonna sing "Dil Dil Pakistan" now 
?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

Moonlight said:


> Oh goddddd
> 
> Who's gonna sing "Dil Dil Pakistan" now
> ?



he didn't sing songs anymore mate.


----------



## Devil Soul

Samee Ulhaq said:


> They said Junaid Jamshed was in it.


yup Mr & Mr Junaid name is on the Passenger list shared.....


----------



## Salza

yet another tragic news. 

Bad news seems to never end when it comes to Pakistan


----------



## Moonlight

Sully3 said:


> he didn't sing songs anymore mate.



It wasn't a song. He was requested every single time to sing it on every single show he was invited on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Damn that is shocking, RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Crashes site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

^^ Doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Sully3

the fire doesn't look good at all

i am fearing the worse


----------



## Hell hound

Moonlight said:


> It wasn't a song. He was requested every single time to sing it on every single show he was invited on.


some guys are saying his whole family was on the plane.


----------



## somebozo

*Junaid Jamshed feared dead in PIA plane crash: reports*

National
25 MINS AGO BY WEB DESK







Pop singer turned religious leader Junaid Jamshed and wife have been reportedly killed in PIA PK-661 plane crash .

Brother of Junaid Jamshed has confirmed the reports of Junaid traveling in the ill-fated plane.

At least 47 passengers have been feared dead as a Pakistan International Airlines plane flying from Chitral has reportedly crashed on its flight to Islamabad.

Flight PK-661 with 47 passengers went missing near Abbottabad while it was on its way to Islamabad.

The flight departed from Chitral around 3:30pm and was expected to land at Islamabad’s Benazir Bhutto International Airport at around 4:40pm.

A PIA spokesperson told media that flight PK-661 had disappeared from the air control radar.

According to military’s media wing ISPR, army troops and helicopters have been dispatched to the crash site for rescue efforts.

“We regret to inform that PIA’s ATR-42 aircraft operating as PK-661, carrying around 40 persons lost its contact with control tower on its way from Chitral to Islamabad a short while ago. All resources are being mobilised to locate the aircraft. Media will be kept informed as situation develops,” PIA spokesperson Danial Gilani said in a statement.

“PIA’s emergency response center has been activated and can be accessed at following phone numbers for updates: 0092-21-99044890, 0092-21-99044376 and 0092-21-99044394,” he added.

*Read more: 47 *passesngers* feared dead as Islamabad-bound PIA plane crashes near Havelian*

710

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'oon


----------



## baqai

Sad news ... i am more pissed at media, they are covering JJ as if he was the only worthwhile soul onboard and no one else mattered

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## maximuswarrior

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'oon

May Allah have mercy on every soul on the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

The Eagle said:


> Crashes site
> 
> View attachment 358414
> View attachment 358415


So horrific to image that the people must have been burned alive... they would have trying to hit against the wall... eveeything happenee so suddenly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bananarepublic

sad news


----------



## Moonlight

Hell hound said:


> some guys are saying his whole family was on the plane.



He was there for dawah purpose. His wife was with him can't say about rest of the family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

baqai said:


> Sad news ... i am more pissed at media, they are covering JJ as if he was the only worthwhile soul onboard and no one else mattered



Seriously dude? Because he was a well known person. 
They are reporting about the crash as well


----------



## maximuswarrior

Aether said:


> So horrific to image that the people must have been burned alive... they would have trying to hit against the wall... eveeything happenee so suddenly



The images show the devastation. Doesn't look like anyone could have have survived this horrible crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## majorytyrant

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'oon


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## The Eagle

Aether said:


> So horrific to image that the people must have been burned alive... they would have trying to hit against the wall... eveeything happenee so suddenly



Indeed, situation cannot be described in words but one can think how they would have feared the moment and would have expected to survive.  tragic...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Hope and pray this is true....


*Mobashra Anees* ‏@mike_alpha92  2m2 minutes ago
Junaid Jamshed is safe! he's in Khi #PK661

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

May they rest in peace.
Its all over the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

The Eagle said:


> Indeed, situation cannot be described in words but one can think how they would have feared the moment and would have expected to survive.  tragic...



Just horrible. I'm getting the shivers thinking about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Moonlight said:


> He was there for dawah purpose. His wife was with him can't say about rest of the family


may god have mercy on dead and give strength to the families of dead to endure the pain.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Crash Site

DC Chirtal was also on the Plane 















*Junaid Jamshed, his wife Ayesha & child Nahya.... DCO Chitral Osama Waraich, his wife Amna & 9 months daughter Mahrukh were on*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anish

What the hell is wrong this days.. Series of accidents everywhere..
RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mansoon

Junaid Jamshed was also on the plane


----------



## raihans

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 358406


that picture of crash is from recent Colombian crash in which football team perished

http://avherald.com/h?article=4a16583c&opt=0


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Windjammer said:


> Hope and pray this is true....
> 
> 
> *Mobashra Anees* ‏@mike_alpha92  2m2 minutes ago
> Junaid Jamshed is safe! he's in Khi #PK661




His name is in the passenger list along with his wife.


----------



## Arsalan

Crashed near POF Havalian. Tragic accident.

Junaid Jamshed was also reportedly on flight.


----------



## Moonlight

Deputy Commissioner Chitral. He was also on the same plane. 








Hell hound said:


> may god have mercy on dead and give strength to endure the pain to the families of dead.



Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

The Eagle said:


> Indeed, situation cannot be described in words but one can think how they would have feared the moment and would have expected to survive.  tragic...


My mom is crying badly over the incident... Allah un sab ko bakhshay...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

Seven dead bodies recovered from crash site. Bleak chances of finding any survivor, according to local government officials


----------



## Moonlight

PIA's emergency response center can be contacted at 
0092-21-99044890
0092-21-99044376 
0092-21-99044394


----------



## monitor

inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajioon ...... May all soul rest in peace.
junaid jamshed One of famous Pakistani Islamic preacher were also dead.


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

maximuswarrior said:


> May Allah have mercy on their souls.
> 
> Planes have crashed before on this route, but they collided with mountains nearer to Chitral due to bad visibility.
> 
> This crash seems way off.


from the pics of crash site it seems weather is pretty much clear/normal,i guess the plane crashed due to technical problems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

December is such a heavy month for Pakistan.


----------



## Hell hound

Aether said:


> My mom is crying badly over the incident... Allah un sab ko bakhshay...


ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

These F*****g ATRs have given me flying phobia, always felt dead whenever took flight between ISB to Kabul. 

Allah Reham kare


----------



## The Eagle

Aether said:


> My mom is crying badly over the incident... Allah un sab ko bakhshay...



Ameen. Yes, it is the moment that a Mother can feel it more than anyone elae. I have no words brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

*Extremely Shocking,* and I also want to meet him ...but my laziness prevailed me
It feels like that...Dynamic personalities associated with Golden Era are departing us one by one in last successive 2 years

1) Hamid Gul
2) Majeed Nizami
3) Sardar muhammad Abdul Qayum (first kashmiri mujhahid)
4) abdus sattar Edhi
5) Junaid Jamshed

Very painful...I have no words to describe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Dear God its Terrible loss speacially junaid jamshed .. shocked


----------



## Mansoon




----------



## DeceptiveEagle

اناللہ وانا الیہ راجعون۔


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'oon

May Allah SWT grant them the highest level of jannah Ameen.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Rizwan Alam said:


> These F*****g ATRs have given me flying phobia, always felt dead whenever took flight between ISB to Kabul.
> 
> Allah Reham kare



Same here. Flown many times from Islo to Chitral and back. They don't feel very stable during flight.


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806482122961809408


----------



## Windjammer

According to reports, plane shut down in mid-flight. ???


----------



## WAJsal

Shocking, terrible incident. May Allah give strength to the families of the deceased and may Allah give a place in Jannat for those who have died in this incident. 
ina lilah wa ina ilayhi rajioon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Windjammer said:


> According to reports, plane shut down in mid-flight. ???



I assume such a plane has black box?


----------



## Areesh

Too much pain. Can't believe the guy who sang Dil Dil Pakistan is no more. Its horrible for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Prayers Prayers Prayers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyingAce

Seems like initial reports state Port Side NO-1 Engine had some sort of defect & "Assuming it was IFSD" & PIC did issue Mayday... 
Lets wait for CVR & FDR to be recovered..


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Junaid jamshed wallet recovered from crash site , 5 bodies taken out so far .


----------



## maximuswarrior

Terrible news.

"All of the bodies are burned beyond recognition. The debris is scattered," Taj Muhammad Khan, a government official based in the Havelian region, told Reuters.

Khan, who was at the site of the crash, added that witnesses told him *"the aircraft has crashed in a mountainous area, and before it hit the ground it was on fire.*"

http://www.dawn.com/news/1301042/pia-flight-pk-661-crashes-enroute-to-islamabad


----------



## saiyan0321

Inna lillahe wa inna elahe rajioun. 

Very sad.


----------



## Windjammer

maximuswarrior said:


> I assume such a plane has black box?



Absolutely, however it's very unusual for both engines to shut down at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Inna lillahe wa inna elahe rajioun. 

Very sad.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Windjammer said:


> According to reports, plane shut down in mid-flight. ???



Engine was Failed pilot lost control


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'oon


----------



## .

Sad that this happened..
That too coming from my home town


----------



## STEVEN囧

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

We lost Edhi Sahib and then Amjad Sabari and now JJ in 2016


----------



## Zee-Gen

This incident happened exactly in Mujahid village, 20-minute drive from Havelian city and the crash site is back side of Central Ammunition Depot, Havelian......may Allah grant all on board souls Jannah.


----------



## .

Chitral-ISb is a 15/20 Minute flight ,That tells you the airplane had some serious issues.


----------



## Verve

Inna lillahe wa inna elahe rajioun.

Sad day


----------



## Windjammer

Muhammad Omar said:


> Engine was Failed pilot lost control



These kind of planes are designed to operate on single engine in emergency, but according to witnesses, it was on fire before crashing.


----------



## S.Y.A

A fire in the Regent Plaza hotel, and now a plane crash..... bad news everywhere.


----------



## YeBeWarned

2016 is turning out to be a Saddest Year in recent History  
Edhi Sahab , Amjab Sabri , and now Junaid those were Gems of Pakistan .. 
I hope that a Proper investigation will be held and those who are responsible for negligence will be brought to justice .


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Windjammer said:


> These kind of planes are designed to operate on single engine in emergency, but according to witnesses, it was on fire before crashing.



A guy in ARY News saying this plane can't be operated on one Engine


----------



## ShoutB

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 358416



Most probably the pilot lost control and hit the mountain it's a direct impact. No glide no crash land.


----------



## Mansoon

Windjammer said:


> According to reports, plane shut down in mid-flight. ???


Its possible


----------



## .

Live on Samaa TV,Started crying while singing "Dil dil Pakistan"


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I m shocked at this news....Junaid Jamshed was so young.....Why Allah? Why? Why good people dies so early and bad people live longer? 

Now who will sing DIL DIL Pakistan? Who will sing Naat? 

May all people be blessed Jannat by Allah. Ameen.

Junaid Jamshed.......WE WILL MISS YOU...... 

Lets all recite Surah Fatiha and Surah Akhlas for all people who died in this unfortunate plane crash....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

21 Dead bodies are now recovered


----------



## .

Never knew JJ was a Patriot


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I m shocked at this news....Junaid Jamshed was so young.....Why Allah? Why? Why good people dies so early and bad people live longer? 

Now who will sing DIL DIL Pakistan? Who will sing Naat? 

May all people be blessed Jannat by Allah. Ameen.

Junaid Jamshed.......WE WILL MISS YOU...... 

Lets all recite Surah Fatiha and Surah Akhlas for all people who died in this unfortunate plane crash....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Allah bless him. What a tragic loss for Pakistan. One the most iconic people gone in a heartbeat. Allah accept him and all the other passengers as shaheed. 

Listening to dil dil Pakistan, in fact any vital signs anthem will never be the same again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I m shocked at this news....Junaid Jamshed was so young.....Why Allah? Why? Why good people dies so early and bad people live longer? 

Now who will sing DIL DIL Pakistan? Who will sing Naat? 

May all people be blessed Jannat by Allah. Ameen.

Junaid Jamshed.......WE WILL MISS YOU...... 

Lets all recite Surah Fatiha and Surah Akhlas for all people who died in this unfortunate plane crash....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Windjammer said:


> These kind of planes are designed to operate on single engine in emergency, but according to witnesses, it was on fire before crashing.


Engine 1 on Fire. Pilot issued Distress.


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Terrible news. My deepest condolences. I can't even imagine the heartbreak.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I m feeling like someone has torn me apart....Such a shocking bad news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Loss of JJ is so painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PurpleButcher

wallet of Junaid Jamshaid recovered from crash site


----------



## .

Can we now start taking action against extremism ?????


----------



## FlyingAce

Windjammer said:


> Absolutely, however it's very unusual for both engines to shut down at once.


No-2 Engine was Operational, & PIC did Declared 7700 Mayday Mayday to Cherat Control.... Seems like Aircraft Lost Altitude & Couldn't climb to avoid the terrain...


----------



## SQ8

Always in threes

One more crash to happen in the next month

That is the oddest metric in the world

Inalillah


----------



## Arsalan 345

don't rule out indian missile strike.india have the capability to strike.kindly investigate it.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Devil Soul

I once travelled to Quetta on same type plane, it's scary when u fly @ this type of plane..... outdated , old, scrap


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baba Google

Ya Allah kher


----------



## H!TchHiker

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'oon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zain Malik

RIP JJ.
THat was such a painful tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZT13

RIP! a very painful loss  ! as usual we will never know the cause and no investigation will ever occur .


----------



## Hell hound

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 358420


oh my god ................................................................................


----------



## waz

Yes it was written, but to say that such dangerous routes should continue to be flown, especially in vulnerable planes such as these, then that is madness.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Muhammad Omar said:


> Pilot



The pilot was a true patriot. He had his own channel and used to make videos of mountains and upload them on his channel to promote Pakistan's natural beauty. We have lost a great patriot.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Skywalker

What a big loss for the country and for the families, may Allah grant them highest places in jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Pakistan lost a great son today . Crushed from inside .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

@mods ..give a little respect to Junaid Jamshed...I started the thread for this excellent person , but you merge in air crash...have little respect for this guy.

Thanks


----------



## Baba Google

*Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un*


----------



## Farah Sohail

ufffff..... Inna lillah e wa inna elaihe rajeoon  shocking news


----------



## Clutch

*Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un*
*
Sad day, prays and thoughts.

*


----------



## Windjammer

maximuswarrior said:


> The pilot was a true patriot. He had his own channel and used to make videos of mountains and upload them on his channel to promote Pakistan's natural beauty. We have lost a great patriot.


Damn i posted one of his spectacular video on this forum just last week....he was truly remarkable.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Kambojaric

Devastating news . JJ will be remembered as the *Dil *of Pakistan for many decades to come. Condolences to his and all the other families who have lost their dear ones today. Innalilahi wa inna ilayhirajiun.


----------



## untitled



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raihans

those members stating about ATR, they must know that ATRs are one of the safest turboprops in world, flying globally with many and major airlines. the jolts or turbulence you observe during flight of ATR is not due to the aircraft but due to the surrounding weather either it is terrain or not.

Earlier in 2006 when PIA688, a Fokker F27 crashed after takeoff from Multan; people started similar crap that fokkers are not safe and crap and blah blah; remember that Pakistan Navy also operates Fokker F27s and some of the remaining airworthy F27s of PIA were transferred to PN and PN is operating them safely till date unless any of them got retire after operational life.

so don't jump on speculations for safety of ATR unless otherwise official reports are made public after proper investigation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baba Google

koi baat nai kal tak har koi bhool jaega iss waqiye ko bhi. 

Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## MystryMan




----------



## Prince of Dorne

Prince of Dorne said:


> Damn that is shocking, RIP


What kind of sorcery is this? how is Junaid Jamshed thread got marged with the plane crash news?


----------



## Rasengan

Prince of Dorne said:


> What kind of sorcery is this? how is Junaid Jamshed thread got marged with the plane crash news?



Because he was on the plane along with his wife. The moderators have the power to merge threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Windjammer said:


> Damn i posted one of his spectacular video on this forum just last week....he was truly remarkable.



Are you sure, it's him?


----------



## Patriots

B+ Dracula said:


> *Extremely Shocking,* and I also want to meet him ...but my laziness prevailed me
> It feels like that...Dynamic personalities associated with Golden Era are departing us one by one in last successive 2 years
> 
> 1) Hamid Gul
> 2) Majeed Nizami
> 3) Sardar muhammad Abdul Qayum (first kashmiri mujhahid)
> 4) abdus sattar Edhi
> 5) Junaid Jamshed
> 
> Very painful...I have no words to describe




You forgot to Amjad Sabri .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Jis qoum per Allah ka azab ana hota hai wahan say deendar or naik banday utha liye jatay hein.. 

Edhi saab, Sabri saab and now Junaid Jamshed.. Inna lillahi wa inna elehi rajion..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Side-Winder said:


> Are you sure, it's him?



Yup, same name as on video.


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Well.wisher

Allah .. This is so heartbreaking .
We lost junaid jamshed , we lost our guide , our islamic scholar .
Junaid you were an example of Allah's mercy that how Allah swt changes someone's heart .
May Allah subhanu taalaa grant you all higher place in jannah . 
You all are shaheed. 
Junaid you died on Allah's path . 

Plz request almighty to give us sinners hidayah .
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Moonlight said:


> Loss of JJ is so painful.



He was the one person I loved the most. I loved Vital Signs, and I loved Junaid Jamshed. I don't really know how to react right now. I'm pissed, I'm sad, and I'm happy that he went to Allah swt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## .

did any of his family survive? Sons daughters or wife??


----------



## Windjammer

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 358430
> View attachment 358431
> View attachment 358432



He was fanatic about the PAF and always wanted to join it but didn't make it due to some medical reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

lastofthepatriots said:


> He was the one person I loved the most. I loved Vital Signs, and I loved Junaid Jamshed. I don't really know how to react right now. I'm pissed, I'm sad, and I'm happy that he went to Allah swt.



I don't know vital signs. I know dil Dil Pakistan & JJ. 

I have massive respect for this person. Tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

21 dead bodies have been recovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaem

God bless the families of those who died. Very sad event...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Obsidian227

Arsalan Zaheer said:


> don't rule out indian missile strike.india have the capability to strike.kindly investigate it.


The chance of it is low, otherwise there would be traces of explosive or shrapnel. Unless your speaking sarcastically.


----------



## Chauvinist

How the string of life breaks in a moment.... How unpredictable life is...

May Allah grant highest ranks to the poor souls.. and may Allah grant patience to their families.. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deidara

For me vital signs was the last of a string of high class art acts pakistan produced. And thats the significance of JJ for our generation. The only pakistani practitioner of higher art that we can relate too. Before him it was Nazia Hassan but we were too young when she sang.
Anyway condolences to the relatives of the deceased.


----------



## livingdead

So sad and scary... they keep telling air travel is safe, but considering the causality, we should have higher standards that airlines currently operate on, internationally. May be ticket price will increase a bit, but am sure people will understand.


----------



## Well.wisher

Brothers and sisters , you cannot refute death. 
Death will come to you in any shape it wants . Plz lets build up ourselves and remember that Allah almighty is always watching our every action and let's spend our life in accordance with islam like junaid jamshed . 

Ignorant of this day that I must face
When the consequences of my actions no one can wipe away
Stone reaction on my face
I suffer the feeling of guilt in my heart
But too late to change it, as my mind thinks faster than my heart rate
I cant believe how long I have left myself living in such disgrace
Ignorant of the reality
Ignorant of this place
We call world
Disingenuous of the canopy that covered my eyes
Take the last few breathes of air before I realise
That I have come to my demise
Come to the day where the next time I rise
Shall be in judgment of the life and I cannot disguise


*Is it He Who giveth life and who taketh it and to Him shall ye all be brought back. (56)(Surah Yunus in the Quran)*
*
*
@Kaptaan @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zaem

Arsalan Zaheer said:


> don't rule out indian missile strike.india have the capability to strike.kindly investigate it.


I highly doubt it, theres nothing for India to gain from that kind of a sick action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trichy

RIP


----------



## Zaem

hinduguy said:


> So sad and scary... they keep telling air travel is safe, but considering the causality, we should have higher standards that airlines currently operate on, internationally. May be ticket price will increase a bit, but am sure people will understand.


This is veey common for people to use cheap airlines so they can save few euros. Those few euros might cost your life.


----------



## livingdead

Zaem said:


> This is veey common for people to use cheap airlines so they can save few euros. Those few euros might cost your life.


I dont think cheap is necessarily unsafe. It has to do with standards.. cheap airlines of europe have high safety record. Any business will try to cut cost but the regulators should make sure the practices are set at high standard.


----------



## Zaem

hinduguy said:


> I dont think cheap is necessarily unsafe. It has to do with standards.. cheap airlines of europe have high safety record. Any business will try to cut cost but the regulators should make sure the practices are set at high standard.


Thats true, but what I meant was that usually there are reason why flying Luftansa is more expensive than German wings, but yes, there are many safe cheap airlines out there.


----------



## uzbi aka viper

tanha tha mei tanha raha...tum dur thay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Another sad day back home RIP all lost souls May Allah give sabar to relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

RIP


----------



## RISING SUN

Devil Soul said:


> Breaking: Islamabad-bound PIA plane goes missing, sources


RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Oscar said:


> Always in threes
> 
> One more crash to happen in the next month
> 
> That is the oddest metric in the world
> 
> Inalillah



Are you pointing to another plane crash last month having Brazilian first division football team on board?  this is second one so one more to go?


----------



## livingdead

Zaem said:


> Thats true, but what I meant was that usually there are reason why flying Luftansa is more expensive than German wings, but yes, there are many safe cheap airlines out there.


was not the problem with german wings crash blamed on pilot being crazy... unless they have series of machine faults/near mishaps that I am not aware of, I wont be able to know if they have less safety standard than lufthansa.

btw PIA is not low cost airline.. its a full service airline. My point was, let the regulator have high level of baseline standard that every airline is forced to adhere to, there is enough room for competing in other areas(comfort, support etc) which can differentiate the price.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Moonlight said:


> I don't know vital signs. I know dil Dil Pakistan & JJ.
> 
> I have massive respect for this person. Tears.



Hmm you must be young.

This was a song that Vital Signs sang for Pakistan. The singer was of course Junaid Jamshed.







He made so many great songs. I'm in a pissed off mood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Lo gi. Engineer didn't give clearance.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Spring Onion said:


> Are you pointing to another plane crash last month having Brazilian first division football team on board?  this is second one so one more to go?



I think you are one of the few people that understands me. I'm really sad baaji. 

Like really, I feel like absolute shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

*Terrorism must not be ruled out, considering the hostility Pakistan is getting from both east and west. *


JJ was a patriot. His time came and he went. No one lives a second less or more for the time prescribed by Allah. We should not morn his death rather celebrate his life. 

What frustrate me that we keep on losing the patriots and the good among us , but the bastards, traitors, sell outs are sticking to us like leeches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

R.I.P
DIL DIL PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

lastofthepatriots said:


> I think you are one of the few people that understands me. I'm really sad baaji.
> 
> Like really, I feel like absolute shit.



Since I have been through loss of closest people that too young enough to presume dead I can understand the pain. Please offer prayers .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

BondedByBlood said:


> did any of his family survive? Sons daughters or wife??



His family says his wife and kids were not with him on the plane. They are in Karachi as per live call on Dawn TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Peaceful Civilian said:


> According to last tweet he was going in the path of Allah , he had intentions to Spread Islam and to covert people into Muslims with his kafla in chitral.


He was there for the Nusat of the other Jamat in which Saeed Anwar bhai are travelling. The word is not Kafla it is Jamat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

PIA is worst record of crashes for international we have choices to select the best one but for local there are not much choices. What a lost


----------



## terry5

Innalilahi wainall rajioun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechMan

Spring Onion said:


> His family says his wife and kids were not with him on the plane. They are in Karachi as per live call on Dawn TV


He was with his second wife on the plane. His first wife is in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Well.wisher said:


> View attachment 358438
> 
> 
> Brothers and sisters , you cannot refute death.
> Death will come to you in any shape it wants . Plz lets build up ourselves and remember that Allah almighty is always watching our every action and let's spend our life in accordance with islam like junaid jamshed .
> 
> Ignorant of this day that I must face
> When the consequences of my actions no one can wipe away
> Stone reaction on my face
> I suffer the feeling of guilt in my heart
> But too late to change it, as my mind thinks faster than my heart rate
> I cant believe how long I have left myself living in such disgrace
> Ignorant of the reality
> Ignorant of this place
> We call world
> Disingenuous of the canopy that covered my eyes
> Take the last few breathes of air before I realise
> That I have come to my demise
> Come to the day where the next time I rise
> Shall be in judgment of the life and I cannot disguise
> 
> 
> *Is it He Who giveth life and who taketh it and to Him shall ye all be brought back. (56)(Surah Yunus in the Quran)*
> *
> *
> @Kaptaan @Mentee


.






Someone plz report these media idiots to Pemra. They are further increasing the pain and agony of the affected families by showing animation of the plane crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Why not Nawaz, why not Zardari, why not these dirty politicians of Pakistan?

Junaid Jumshed was a gem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

@Peaceful Civilian Also, Tableegh means to preach the message. Basically, it means that if you truly believe that Islam is the right path and it is what God wants from us, than you should spread this message to others as well. The conversion of faith of the people is upto ALLAH's will.


----------



## PakGuns

My childhood favorite singer and artist i have his song in my video i made in arang kel in AJK ￼ he will always be missed... "


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Meray dil tu he hai musafir, zindagi ek safar he, kya janu teri manzil he kahaaaan....

RIP

@Spring Onion @Rafi @Windjammer @JonAsad @Abu Zolfiqar @Areesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Devastated with this news.

Still hard to accept the news that JJ is no more. He was a part of my childhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Sad sad day. RIP to all who were on the plane.

Let's hope this wasn't a terrorist attack.


----------



## G0dfather

Sad incident 

May God provide strength to families to bear the tragic loss.




Arsalan Zaheer said:


> yes it's confirmed junaid jamshed was on the plane.may his soul rest in peace.a plane can't just go down like this.it's probably a mechanical failure.i am not ruling out a missile strike since it's very close to indian occupied kashmir.we must investigate it.india is out of control these days.this might be an easy target for india.remember how they shoot down our naval plane in our territory in 1999.we must investigate it.





Arsalan Zaheer said:


> don't rule out indian missile strike.india have the capability to strike.kindly investigate it.



Bhai bhang pee rakhi hai kya ?


----------



## Areesh

A.M. said:


> Sad sad day. RIP to all who were on the plane.
> 
> Let's hope this wasn't a terrorist attack.



No it was not a terrorist attack. Not everyone dying in Pakistan is because of terrorism.

People need to be careful when such kind of comments.

Hum kyun chalain us raah par. Jis raah par sub hi chalain
Kiyun na chunain woh raasta. Jis par nahi koi gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lastofthepatriots

@Spring Onion


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Allah help those who have lost their lives and Allah help the families that have lost loved ones. This is a terrible thing to bear. I have seen this in my family too.


----------



## Spring Onion

lastofthepatriots said:


> Why not Nawaz, why not Zardari, why not these dirty politicians of Pakistan?
> 
> Junaid Jumshed was a gem.



Sab nay jana hay aik din.


----------



## RISING SUN

RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

J.J ko Qaim Ali Shah ki bad.dua lagi. Once former CM said in Sindh assembly: Mujhe Junaid Jamshed ki moat ka bht dukh ha.


----------



## Solomon2

raihans said:


> those members stating about ATR, they must know that ATRs are one of the safest turboprops in world -


Yes, but their engines sometimes catch fire (especially if not properly maintained) and unless shut down promptly the cabin fills with smoke.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

فرشتو یہ دے دو پیغام ان کو 
کہ خادم تمہارا سعید آ رہا ہے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Areesh said:


> No it was not a terrorist attack. Not everyone dying in Pakistan is because of terrorism.
> 
> People need to be careful when such kind of comments.
> 
> Hum kyun chalain us raah par. Jis raah par sub hi chalain
> Kiyun na chunain woh raasta. Jis par nahi koi gaya.


Yes let's ignore all the threats against him.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Spring Onion said:


> Sab nay jana hay aik din.



Ye sab kuch dekh kar, aisay lag ra he ke me bhi puranay zamanay ka banda hun. Mera bhi waqt ara he. Woh jo din te school ke baad, jab hum sab vital signs sun re te.. woh bhi zamana khatam. Me bhi forums par laga reta hun. Shayd humara bhi waqt aya he ke me ye sab chor dun. Woh zamana bus ab nehi raha.


----------



## Areesh

A.M. said:


> Yes let's ignore all the threats against him.



Yeah someone shoot down the aircraft with Barak 8 SAM.

Happy??


----------



## Khan_21

Why dont planes have parachutes? Is the idea too stupid ? I mean each beneath every passenger seat. There has to be way


----------



## Hareeb

A.M. said:


> Yes let's ignore all the threats against him.


I dont know what makes you so stupid but it really works.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mentee said:


> .
> View attachment 358463
> 
> 
> Someone plz report these media idiots to Pemra. They are further increasing the pain and agony of the affected families by showing animation of the plane crash.


Our media is free, you can't dictate media and impose your views on them. PEMRA is there for Notice if some channel involves in graphic content. If you have found graphic images , report this to PEMRA, but until now, they didn't show any graphic content.
What is job of News channels, obviously report live. It happens in whole world if they continue reporting within limits and without graphic images


----------



## kahfman



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*One of the saddest day , We just lost one Great Pakistani , One Great Soul , with 45 others onboard . This hurt me lot , still cant believe this.
May ALLAH Grant Him And His Wife High Place In Janna .And Give Patience to There Relatives. Ameen 

Note: Media reporting with "sources" that engine fail + out of fuel.............. We need proper investigation and If there is any culprit Kill them all , Just through them of the mountain . *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

RIP. Please people tell me Junaid Jamshed is not gone. Ever since his 1980s hit 'Dil dil Pakistan' Vital Signs I have been his fan - even when he turned mullah. I belong to his generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arslannaveed

Videos of crash site.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Kaptaan said:


> RIP. Please people tell me Junaid Jamshed is not gone. Ever since his 1980s hit 'Dil dil Pakistan' Vital Signs I have been his fan - even when he turned mullah. I belong to his generation.



The state and their PIA run bullshit killed him. It was Allah's will, but Allah swt gave these fuckheads the opportunity not to **** this up. Yet they did. **** PIA.


----------



## Moonlight

Kaptaan said:


> RIP. Please people tell me Junaid Jamshed is not gone. Ever since his 1980s hit 'Dil dil Pakistan' Vital Signs I have been his fan - even when he turned mullah. I belong to his generation.



Everyone is having hard time to accept this tragic news.


----------



## Mentee

Peaceful Civilian said:


> What is job of News channels



To earn trp ratings


Peaceful Civilian said:


> you can't dictate media and impose your views on them.


 are you nuts ? Public can enforce their moral codes on media, anywhere!



Peaceful Civilian said:


> they didn't show any graphic content.



Then why make and telecast an animation of that crash . God forbid if any of the media tycoons loved ones die like this, would they still be showing this kind of indifferent baboonery?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Moonlight said:


> Everyone is having hard time to accept this tragic news.


Just tel me please, was he on the plane?


----------



## VCheng

Solomon2 said:


> Yes, but their engines sometimes catch fire (especially if not properly maintained) and unless shut down promptly the cabin fills with smoke.



There are specified shutdown procedures, and the plane can maintain safe flight with the one remaining engine, if it is within prescribed weight limits at takeoff. However, we should wait for the investigation to complete, although Pakistani authorities are not known to be open about the results, going by past history.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## lastofthepatriots

arslannaveed said:


> Videos of crash site.



Thanks for your contribution brother. We all wanted to see people burn up alive. Thanks to you. So Bismillah.....


----------



## iPhone

Really saddening. just yesterday on my way home from work I was listening to JJ's O Sanama song.

Our lives really are unpredictable. You're alive one moment, making plans and gone the next. Rest in peace all those souls gone in this terrible tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Kaptaan said:


> Just tel me please, was he on the plane?



Yes along with his wife.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Indus Pakistan

Inna Lillahi Wa Inna Ilayhi Raaji'oon ..... No words. His family as well. No please ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Moonlight said:


> Yes along with his wife.



This line just made me very sad. 

****

What can the rest of us do?


----------



## muhammadali233

Windjammer said:


>


old pic
airblue crash,margalla hills isb.


----------



## PurpleButcher

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT-I9Yve96frOHGd7QqSJpw

the late pilot's youtube channel. last video uplaoded today morning.


----------



## Moonlight

Heartbreaking...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mentee said:


> God forbid if any of the media tycoons loved ones die like this, would they still be showing this kind of indifferent baboonery?


Our media is very brave, they gave many sacrifices for free media . Many reporters died , and injured for this. Reporting is their job, yes even if someone from their family member dies, they will continue to report, because they are brave also they knows limit . PEMRA is also there to keep check on them. Today No channel showed any graphic image. They just showed flames, as other channels like BBC OR CNN does.


----------



## OTTOMAN

Blax box... should not be allowed to leave Pakistan or even allowed to go in PIA hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Can't believe junaid jamshed was on that plane as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

This is really sad news. Allah sub ki fagfarat farmai or un ka darjaat blund kera or un ki families ko sabar atta farmai. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Spring Onion said:


> Are you pointing to another plane crash last month having Brazilian first division football team on board?  this is second one so one more to go?


Yup

Always in threes


----------



## Moonlight

Last picture at airport

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mitro

List of passenger on this plane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Oscar said:


> Yup
> 
> Always in threes



Hopefully not this time....


----------



## lastofthepatriots

PIA ki gand maro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

lastofthepatriots said:


> PIA ki gand maro.



Wo to kaee dihayon se jialay already marr rahy hain ab marri hoi ko aur kia maro gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Spring Onion said:


> Wo to kaee dihayon se jialay already marr rahy hain ab marri hoi ko aur kia maro gay.



PIA ko khatam karna cha ye. It is no longer worthy to operate after all the people they killed, the latest being Junaid Jamshed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba Google

*ISLAMABAD: A PIA plane carrying 48 passenger and crew members crashed into mountainous region of Havelian on way to Islamabad from Chitral, authorities said.*

Pop star turned Islamic preacher Junaid Jamshed and his wife were on board the crashed aircraft. According to ISPR, 36 bodies have been recovered from the crash site.

Meanwhile, Sarah, a Twitter user, claimed that her brother, a PIA pilot, had told his family that the crashed PIA aircraft was in bad condition.

“My brother is a captain he flew this ATR-42 a few days ago and was telling us about its bad condition,” she tweeted.

SAMAA could not independently verify her claim.

Her shocking revelation drew an angry response from Tweeps who deplored the PIA management for its failure to ground the plane.

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/12/pia-pilots-sister-reveals-crashed-plane-was-in-bad-condition/


----------



## muhammadali233

SherDil007 said:


> View attachment 358485
> 
> 
> Last pic of JJ


post again please


----------



## friendly_troll96

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعون


----------



## T-123456

The plane was a ATR -42 which had a left engine problem in 2014,they also say that this plane* doesnt do well against icing.*
So my question:why fly to mountainess areas with such a plane?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Another disaster more lives lost in Pakisyan aviation history. When you put crooks at the top who have destroyed the railway networks and aviation industry expect more disasters to continue. You have an uneducated elite in charge of serval institutions the PIA planes are not fit to fly.


----------



## Spring Onion

T-123456 said:


> The plane was a ATR -42 which had a left engine problem in 2014,they also say that this plane* doesnt do well against icing.*
> So my question:why fly to mountainess areas with such a plane?



Pakistani media is also asking the same question  . On another note political milking has left PIA with no other option but to fly scrap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cipherman

RIP


----------



## Moonlight

We lost the icons of Pakistan in 2016. 

Abdul Sattar Edhi 
Junaid Jamshed.
Amjad Sabri
Mohammad Hanif
Maryum Mukhtar
Shahlayal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I Still think ATR 42 is only option for this route, due to less passengers .
You can't blame any company for crash. Incidents, crashes happens in the world.
We need to find the blackbox as soon as possible for reason of crash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SleepingLion

Could be downed by Pakistan Army as PMA is just 17KM away from the cash site. A slight change in path can get planes down in such areas. I guess the Ariblue flight was downed by PAF too as it was flying above the RED zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Spring Onion said:


> Pakistani media is also asking the same question  . On another note political milking has left PIA with no other option but to fly scrap


As with everything there will NEVER be an investigation. The ruling government hates Pakistan. To them Pakistsn is their bank account where they can withdraw money at any cost. Dead civilians, governments response 'not our problem'.



SleepingLion said:


> Could be downed by Pakistan Army as PMA is just 17KM away from the cash site. A slight change in path can get planes down in such areas. I guess the Ariblue flight was downed by PAF too as it was flying above the RED zone.


Air blue flight came down in the Margilla hills which are situated in Islamabad. Where have you got this information from?


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Moonlight said:


> We lost the icons of Pakistan in 2016.
> 
> Abdul Sattar Edhi
> Junaid Jamshed.
> Amjad Sabri
> Mohammad Hanif
> Maryum Mukhtar
> Shahlayal



All we are left with is Ganja Sharif, Zaradari,

I'm like for real in tears listening to JJ's old songs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

lastofthepatriots said:


> PIA ko khatam karna cha ye. It is no longer worthy to operate after all the people they killed, the latest being Junaid Jamshed.


PIA has nothing to do in crashes. Even blue airline jet and shaheed airline jet also crashed. PIA is improving its services, no more such high complain of delays.
Don't blame PIA for junaid jamshed or anyone.


----------



## TheNoob

SleepingLion said:


> Could be downed by Pakistan Army as PMA is just 17KM away from the cash site. A slight change in path can get planes down in such areas. I guess the Ariblue flight was downed by PAF too as it was flying above the RED zone.



Please refrain from posting on the internet when you're smoking crack.
Its not good for your mental health and can cause irrepairable damage to your psychosis. 

One such symptom is your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

lastofthepatriots said:


> All we are left with is Ganja Sharif, Zaradari, and this kaafir @Peaceful Civilian.
> 
> I'm like for real in tears listening to JJ's old songs.



Mann I got headache because of crying. 

This is too heavy to bear.  

December is always mean to us. I was already upset for APS and then another tragedy in December

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

RIP, 2016 has been a bad year for Pakistan on loosing famous personalities. *Glad Indians are not mocking Pakistanis like it happened to us during Train derailment.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Pak group Vital Sign gave an open air concert in Ankara long time back. I think their lead singer has died in this accident. _Allah gani gani rahmet eylesin. Mekam-i Jennet olsun.._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Star Wars said:


> RIP, 2016 has been a bad year for Pakistan on loosing famous personalities. *Glad Indians are not mocking Pakistanis like it happened to us during Train derailment.*



Dude we don't give a shit about Indians. Take it somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Star Wars said:


> RIP, 2016 has been a bad year for Pakistan on loosing famous personalities. *Glad Indians are not mocking Pakistanis like it happened to us during Train derailment.*



You know you just did. Leave this thread please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Peaceful Civilian said:


> PIA has nothing to do in crashes. Even blue airline jet and shaheed airline jet also crashed. PIA is improving its services, no more such high complain of delays.
> Don't blame PIA for junaid jamshed or anyone.



@Oscar @Horus @Aether @waz

If you guys don't take care of this *MOD EDIT*, I'm seriously about to go off. I'm trying to hold my patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baybars Han

Rip to all those that lost their life and the great nation of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Moonlight

Baybars Han said:


> Rip to all those that lost their life and the great nation of Pakistan.



Amen.


----------



## BRAVO_

our life is precious .. and what a lose my all time favorite singer Junaid Jamshed passed away, still my mind is not believing it ... very tragic may Allah Almighty bless the souls of all passengers...


----------



## waz

Goodbye Junaid saab. Allah bless.

One of my fav songs from his early days. His voice seems to echo so much today.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hyde

Peaceful Civilian said:


> PIA has nothing to do in crashes. Even blue airline jet and shaheed airline jet also crashed. PIA is improving its services, no more such high complain of delays.
> Don't blame PIA for junaid jamshed or anyone.


When an accident happens, the questions will always be raised. Please stay away from the thread for now as the people are extremely sentimental and will not be able to digest pro-PIA argument. (It doesn't make sense to not question the standard of an Airline even if its from USA and we are talking about an airline whose staff is apprehended with corruption, drugs trafficking, fake passport scandals and what not on every passing day)

You can always disucss such matter in a separate thread later on

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

What a sad sad news.... this year has been really Manhus for us in so many ways....

Dil Dil Pakistan ...Junaid Jamshed...Rest of the innocent lives!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

PIA's Flight #PK661 crashed today.
First Officer "Ahmed Mansoor Janjua" was a very good football player. He was registered with Overseas Football Club, DFA,
Karachi West.

May Allah SWT grant him the highest place in Jannah. 
Aameen

From a Facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dark Eradicator Warlock

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I m shocked at this news....Junaid Jamshed was so young.....Why Allah? Why? Why good people dies so early and bad people live longer?
> 
> Now who will sing DIL DIL Pakistan? Who will sing Naat?
> 
> May all people be blessed Jannat by Allah. Ameen.
> 
> Junaid Jamshed.......WE WILL MISS YOU......
> 
> Lets all recite Surah Fatiha and Surah Akhlas for all people who died in this unfortunate plane crash....


Assalam o Alaikum
A very sad incident. May Allah give Janat ul Firdaos to all the Shauhada. Slowly slowly all the good people are going. That is how Quran and Deen is going to be uplifted.
Pray for the departed and the one still living. Its a reminder and a chance for all of us to correct our lives before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

HAKIKAT said:


> Pak group Vital Sign gave an open air concert in Ankara long time back. I think their lead singer has died in this accident. _Allah gani gani rahmet eylesin. Mekam-I Jennet olsun.._


Yes, but he had left singing a long time ago and had turned to become a very religious person and practicing Muslim. He was strongly associated to Islamic preaching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The pilot requested for immediate landing, 35 miles from the airport he gave a mayday call, then contact was lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

Spring Onion said:


> His family says his wife and kids were not with him on the plane. They are in Karachi as per live call on Dawn TV


Great news ,Thanks bro 
Would've been a shame to lose such a bloodline.


----------



## Soumitra

RIP to the dead. May god give strength to their family members

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

I'm shocked, don't know know what to say. Very sad news. May Allah forgive the departed, raise their ranks, and give them a high place in Jannah. May he also give patience and courage, to the ones who lost their loved ones, in this tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zee-shaun

Sad news, RIP


----------



## Spring Onion

How can I post a sound bit? I am trying to post one here but it says the file does not have an extension something like that


----------



## Hyde

Spring Onion said:


> How can I post a sound bit? I am trying to post one here but it says the file does not have an extension something like that


You probabaly need to upload it on soundcloud or similar website and share the link


----------



## Spring Onion

Aether said:


> You probabaly need to upload it on soundcloud or similar website and share the link



Ok thanks. don't have time for that. It is a sound bit just a minute before the plane hit the mountain.


----------



## Marshmallow

What a legend!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

A Muslim and Patriot. What a loss.
Nothing but tears follow........
Probably his last Azaan in Chitral


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806506619144126464
Muhammad (S.A.W) ka roza qareeb aa raha hai 
Farishto yeh de do paigham un ko
Ke khadim tumhara saeed aa raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

waz said:


> Goodbye Junaid saab. Allah bless.
> 
> One of my fav songs from his early days. His voice seems to echo so much today.



My all time fav. He had that Chris De Burgh kinda voice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

In Chitra.... Who thought it would be the last meet and Goodbye....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

lastofthepatriots said:


> All we are left with is Ganja Sharif, Zaradari


You vote them and then blame every new ruler. We should leave hypocrisy


----------



## Marshmallow

PIA > Paindu and the most Pathetic International Airlines


----------



## Zibago

waz said:


> Goodbye Junaid saab. Allah bless.
> 
> One of my fav songs from his early days. His voice seems to echo so much today.


:-(
















He was a true patriotic Pakistani we lost so many gems this year :-(
@django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

Spring Onion said:


> Ok thanks. don't have time for that. It is a sound bit just a minute before the plane hit the mountain.


that is FAKE they say.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a true patriotic Pakistani we lost so many gems this year :-(
> @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye


Truly a sad day for our nation, this song was the unofficial national anthem of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The Eagle said:


> In Chitra.... Who thought it would be the last meet and Goodbye....
> 
> View attachment 358507
> View attachment 358508
> View attachment 358509



Would you believe it the guy on the right is former Pakistan Cricket Saeed Anwar. They visited HQ Chitral scouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Windjammer said:


> Would you believe it the guy on the right is former Pakistan Cricket Saeed Anwar. They visited HQ Chitral scouts.



Yes, actually Saeed Anwar was already there in Chitral with Jamat and JJ joined him.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Sighs......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

The Crash doesn't seem to be bcoz of HUMAN ERROR



Windjammer said:


>


and i was listening to the same yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jugger

RIP to all those who lost their lives in this tragedy.
Life is too short, so better spend it being happy than sad. If tomorrow we open our eyes in the morning then thank the almighty and spend it with a smile on our face.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un  this is very sad i hope there will be a proper investigation into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806552838973296640
Junaid Jamshed breaks into tears while singing Dil Dil Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Patriots

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1822452454665651&id=1419421268302107


----------



## Well.wisher

Moonlight said:


> Heartbreaking...
> 
> View attachment 358480



Two shaheed .. 
Must be meeting like this in heaven in sha Allah .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

*Naat with English transcript,* I am not in mood to post his songs...today at least

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

@Zibago @django @Mentee @Hell hound @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## B+ Dracula

Devil Soul said:


>


Shocking


----------



## The Sandman

This is just so sad.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suff Shikan

*إِنَّا للهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr.robot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=695540433943229









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1205390379497311

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

This is Pakistan, where the technical engineer and Airmen declare the Plane unfit for fly but the Officials still take the passengers on that without even considering the importance of precious Human Lives.
'Rest In Peace'


----------



## mr.robot

Zibago said:


> I never thought i would meet sadist people worse than Modi supporting Indians until i saw Trump supporters
> 
> View attachment 358536
> View attachment 358537
> View attachment 358538
> View attachment 358539
> View attachment 358540
> 
> Real America @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @Mugwop


You are worried about USA. Here in Pakistan, some of murtads, qadiyanis, barelivis, feminists and a whole lot of other people are celebrating or mocking death of JJ. Have a look at twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

epicname said:


> You are worried about USA. Here in Pakistan, some of murtads, qadiyanis, barelivis, feminists and a whole lot of other people are celebrating or mocking death of JJ. Have a look at twitter.


I dont use twitter but on fb even Indians who hate us are being sympathetic


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> I never thought i would meet sadist people worse than Modi supporting Indians until i saw Trump supporters
> 
> View attachment 358536
> View attachment 358537
> View attachment 358538
> View attachment 358539
> View attachment 358540
> 
> Real America @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @Mugwop



What about those Pakistanis ???



Zibago said:


> I dont use twitter but on fb even Indians who hate us are being sympathetic



Good you are not using Twitter today. After reading few tweets I logged off. 
People are so heartless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

Zibago said:


> I dont use twitter but on fb even Indians who hate us are being sympathetic


This is so disturbing at many levels. Just one example.


----------



## Hyde

Anybody remember this incident (attached file)

Sometimes you never know when your words become a reality


----------



## Moonlight

Aether said:


> Anybody remember this incident (attached file)
> 
> Sometimes you never know when your words become a reality


----------



## Well.wisher

Zibago said:


> I dont use twitter but on fb even Indians who hate us are being sympathetic



Indians do sympathise with us .
But I'm astonished to see my own pakistani ahmadis, desi liberals and ex muslims mocking death of jj.

They're shameless , leave them . We only care about Allah swt .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*pathetic , disgusting , morel less , shameless , media . Just watch this video below . I want and appeal from PEPRA to ban this channel for 24 days . 

Black Box Found, 24 Channels Plays The Audio of Black Box, Clear Voices of Passengers Crying




*


----------



## Moonlight

Well.wisher said:


> Indians do sympathise with us .
> But I'm astonished to see my own pakistani ahmadis, desi liberals and ex muslims mocking death of jj.
> 
> They're shameless , leave them . We only care about Allah set .



And feminists. 

Yet they call themselves liberals

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Moonlight said:


> And feminists.
> 
> Yet they call themselves liberals


And some sectarian thugs too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806558985033805824


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> I never thought i would meet sadist people worse than Modi supporting Indians until i saw Trump supporters
> 
> View attachment 358536
> View attachment 358537
> View attachment 358538
> View attachment 358539
> View attachment 358540
> 
> Real America @django @Moonlight @The Sandman @Mugwop


Scum of the earth these ppl are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

An atheist thinking .


----------



## Benign Persona

RIP sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

Usama Warraich, DCO Chitral, was loved by people of Chitral due to his efforts to serve them. An upright office also lost. RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

I heard of this in last Ramadan and it became my new favorite Nasheed of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Moonlight said:


> And feminists.
> 
> Yet they call themselves liberals



No wonder these hags end up alone. Hateful little spinsters, who no one wants. Trust me their steam runs out when age catches up with them quickly. At least millions of Pakistanis will remember bhai JJ.

Let's leave the hateful people out of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

waz said:


> No wonder these hags end up alone. Hateful little spinsters, who no one wants. Trust me their steam runs out when age catches up with them quickly. *At least millions of Pakistanis will remember bhai JJ.*
> 
> Let's leave the hateful people out of this thread.



Most certainly. 

And sure bro, won't comment further on such people.


----------



## Well.wisher

3 international people also lost their lives . RIP 
One Australian, korean and chinese l.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

It has been a very sad day. Got the news around lunch time and not been able to work much the rest of the day. Got home to find Mrs in tears. JJ had signed on her hand during a visit to her school some 2+ decades ago. A loved man, by many. Tonight is prayers for him and all those who went back to their creator. May Allah grant him a high place in Jannah. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arhamshoukat

very sad incident today


----------



## raihans

> Captain Salehyar Janjua was the son of Late. Captain Iftikhar Janjua who died in Kathmandu Crash flight PK268 on 28th September 1992


what a coincidence that both flights ended in terrain


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806581213083353093




My Bro Lt Col (TI) Military with JJ... a memorable Pic....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806601561145298944
Far better than many mentally sick and retard people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806601561145298944
> Far better than many mentally sick and retard people.



Well I hope you are not tricked. There's one account of Om Puri used by our very own Farhan Virk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very saddened to hear the news of PIA crash and also loss of prominent Musician / activist
Just this past holidays after a long time he sang the Song Dil Dil Pakistan , on TV again after request from live Audience. The musician had given up singing (for decades)

Very tragic news indeed ATR planes are something even I have routinely traveled on they do shake quite a bit under Turbulence etc but generally quite safe

Just strange both engines went out of commission

Obviously tragic loss of life all the people who were on board the tragic flight


----------



## The Eagle

Moonlight said:


> Well I hope you are not tricked. There's one account of Om Puri used by our very own Farhan Virk.



I dig as much as I can ............ though speechless while reading the tweets of our very own people that mostly are ....... Leave it....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806558985033805824



Only if the plane is within specified weight limits at takeoff to begin with, and assuming the correct shutdown procedures were followed.


----------



## Logicaldude

Sad loss.

I had seen a video of JJ being attacked at an airport. What was that about?


----------



## GumNaam

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raajioon

Junaid Jamshed will be dearly missed. May Allah bless his soul and grant his survivors peace.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Logicaldude said:


> I had seen a video of JJ being attacked at an airport. What was that about?


Few people believes that he did blasphemy, Even junaid jamshed demanded apologize from nation and he was weeping lot when addressing nation in his message. But majority Pakistani loves him, after he sing Dil dil Pakistan song. It became unofficial anthem.
Junaid jamshed was patriotic Pakistani, but few religious bigots tried to scandalize him.He was beaten in airport due to sectarian issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak News

Tragic


----------



## Devil Soul

*Relevance of ATRs in modern fleet?*
By Salman Siddiqui
Published: December 8, 2016
1SHARES
SHARE TWEET 
KARACHI: ATR 42-500 aircraft, which are mostly operated on regional routes of short distances and with not more than 42 passengers on board, can best be recognised by their prominent six-blade propellers.

Pakistan International Airline operates the aircraft to facilitate tourists to Northern Areas from Islamabad and on other routes, including Karachi-Gwadar and Islamabad-Lahore.

*Flight PK-661: No survivors*

PIA’s official website says: “This aircraft has enabled the airline to provide its valued customers… to fly to far-flung and remote destinations of the country.”

ATR stands for Aerei da Trasporto Regionale or Avions de transport regional and ‘42’ means that it is a 42-seat aircraft. The state-owned airline inducted the first ATR 42-500 into its fleet on June 1, 2006. It has a total of five ATRs in a fleet of 37 aircraft at present. It inducted the 5th aircraft on June 18, 2007.

The aircraft – which crashed near Abbottabad on Wednesday with 42 passengers, five cabin crew members and one ground engineer on the board, on the way to Islamabad from Chitral – was inducted on April 6, 2007.

These aircraft are made in France and Italy. The loaded aircraft with passengers and luggage can fly to a maximum distance of 1,555 kilometres (840 nautical miles).

Its speed is 554 kilometres per hour at cruise altitude. The double-engine aircraft has a maximum fuel capacity of 1,486 US gallon/each and can remain up in the air to a ceiling height of 25,000 feet from the ground.

The low-speed small-haul aircraft is considered to be fuel efficient and suitable for small routes.

In August 2012, another one of the ATRs in PIA’s fleet skidded off the runway during its landing due to heavy rain. Fortunately, the incident caused no harm to passengers and staffers on board.

*Re-plug: Junaid Jamshed and the ‘maternal instinct’*

When PIA announced to induct another model — ATR 72-500 — sometimes in 2013-14, the Pakistan Air Line Pilots’ Association (Palpa) had gone against the inductions.

Palpa General Secretary Captain Rizwan Ahmed, however, demanded an independent investigation into the crash at Abbottabad. “PIA and the Civil Aviation Authority should not be made part of the investigation team.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 8th, 2016._


----------



## Indus Falcon

Very sad and tragic news. I don't know how true the following news is, but very disturbing IF true



According to Ab Tak News, the plane had a questionable history and was not given clearance by the engineers and was flown under the duress of Director Flight Operation.
https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/hea...t-it-was-forced-by-director-flight-operation/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Indus Falcon said:


> Very sad and tragic news. I don't know how true the following news is, but very disturbing IF true
> 
> 
> 
> According to Ab Tak News, the plane had a questionable history and was not given clearance by the engineers and was flown under the duress of Director Flight Operation.
> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/hea...t-it-was-forced-by-director-flight-operation/



I hardly believe on media channels now. Dawn maybe is a little mature than the other media houses. (Dawn channel not dawn newspaper). 

Anyhow, on Bol tv a guy, who lost his mother said, "the government and PIA is only worried about losing one aircraft."

I highly doubt if there is even a single person appointed on merit in PIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ejaz007

*ATR statement on PIA flight PK661*
Wednesday 07 December 2016


*Toulouse, December 7, 2016 - *ATR regrets to acknowledge the loss of an ATR 42-500 operated by Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) in an accident today at around 4:30 pm (local time). The flight PK661 was operating between Chitral and Islamabad.

The aircraft, registered under AP-BHO, was Serial Number 663.

At this time, the circumstances of the accident are unknown.

ATR expresses its deepest sympathy to the families and to those affected by the accident.

http://www.atraircraft.com/newsroom/pressrelease/atr-statement-on-pia-flight-pk661-1420-en.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiarash

Condolences from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Pakistan PIA PK-661 crash photos *


Black Box



Seat Belt


----------



## Suff Shikan

Logicaldude said:


> Sad loss.
> 
> I had seen a video of JJ being attacked at an airport. What was that about?



Some filthy minded ppl attacked him just because of his sect,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak News

*It took 3 Minutes for the Plane to Crash after Engine Failure, Pakistani Players wear Black on Arms in mourning*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Devil Soul said:


> I once travelled to Quetta on same type plane, it's scary when u fly @ this type of plane..... outdated , old, scrap


Bhai its neither outdated, nor scrap. It is a reliable plane, more than 1500 are flying in the world. Dont say anything and everything that comes in your mouth. Its a tragic moment, bear it with courage and fortitude.

J J was in Allah's path, he did not die, he embraced SHAHADAT, I congratulate him on this gr8 achievement.


----------



## raihans

Aasimkhan said:


> Bhai its neither outdated, nor scrap. It is a reliable plane, more than 1500 are flying in the world. Dont say anything and everything that comes in your mouth. Its a tragic moment, bear it with courage and fortitude.


agree and same i tried to convey earlier in this thread but to no avail


----------



## Ryan

Deeply sadden by the news. May our friendship, sympathy and heartfelt condolence bring our Pakistani brothers comfort.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

بد قسمت طیارے میں جاں بحق ہونے والی ائیر ہوسٹس عاصمہ نے آخری پیغام میں سسر کا شکریہ ادا کیا






اسلام آباد (ڈیلی پاکستان آن لائن )گزشتہ روز پی آئی اے کا بد قسمت طیارہ حویلیاں میں گر کر تباہ ہوا تو اس میں سوار افراد اپنے پیچھے آنسو اور کہانیاں چھوڑ گئے ۔بد قسمت طیارے پر پانچ کریو ممبر اور 42مسافروں کے ساتھ ساتھ ائیر ہوسٹس عاصمہ نے حادثے سے پہلے اپنے سسر کے ساتھ آخری بات چیت کرتے ہوئے سسر کا شکریہ ادا کیا ۔عاصمہ کے سوگواران میں دو چھوٹے بچے بھی شامل ہیں ۔

جنید جمشید کی نماز جنازہ کل کراچی میں ادا کی جائے گی
ائیر ہوسٹس عاصمہ کے سسر نے کہا کہ وہ بہت اچھی بیٹی تھیں جو تمام گھر والوں کا خیال رکھتی تھیں ۔انہوں نے بتا یا کہ میں نے عاصمہ کو ٹیلی فون کیا لیکن اس سے بات نہیں ہو سکی لیکن پندرہ منٹ کے بعد اس نے پیغام بھیجا جس میں لکھا ہوا تھا ”شکریہ ابو “۔عاصمہ کے دو چھوٹے بچے میں جن میں چار سالہ طلحہ اور ایک سالہ امہ ہانی شامل ہیں جس کی دو دن پہلے سالگرہ تھی ۔

http://newshub.uodoo.com/detail/121...l=1;end&entry=browser&entry1=card&entry2=list


----------



## problemfreeleader

Devil Soul said:


> Dunya News ‏@DunyaNews  2m2 minutes ago
> *Breaking: #PK116 has around 46 people on board, sources confirm it has been crashed at a village Pipplian near Havelian*




_*NAWAZ PMLN AND HIS CORRUPT SPOONS BARKKK SO MUCH ON PANAMA ALL TIME TO COVER CORRUPTION BUT NONE OF THEM VISIBLE ON BIG TRAGEDY OF PLANE CRASH-----Parvez khattak must go it is his jurisdiction VIP planes for corrupt family zardari nawaz etc while nation die in crap expired aeroplanes if this would have happen in develop nation most high ups would have been fired but mr panama pml n did to divert nation attention from corruption he posted haqan abasi minister extreme conflict of intrest for PIA because he own personal airlines air blue poor maintenance old planes corrupt mafias in PIA from top to bottam.*_


----------



## baqai

is there any way to sue a tv channel on spreading false news? should we complain to PEMRA or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Very sad. RIP to the dead. Condolences to their families and Pakistanis in general.


----------



## Devil Soul

Aasimkhan said:


> Bhai its neither outdated, nor scrap. It is a reliable plane, more than 1500 are flying in the world. Dont say anything and everything that comes in your mouth. Its a tragic moment, bear it with courage and fortitude.
> 
> J J was in Allah's path, he did not die, he embraced SHAHADAT, I congratulate him on this gr8 achievement.


With all due respect, neither i disrespected nor i am ignoring the fact, thats its a tragedy, its my mouth & i got every right to say how i feel... thanks for ur concern thou....


----------



## FlyingAce

There is being alot of Mis Information, Like circulating Audio of Pax Screaming even though that Audio was from Emirates B-777 that had an incident recently at DXB, 
Secondly, Media Channels should bring on Air Experienced Aviators or CAA Reps & not like asking about ATR System from Fakher-E-Alam who is a pilot but have no experience flying ATR or know any of its Avionics or If ATR is a Hightail A/C or not, or If ATR has good climb rate on 1 engine or if Engines of -500 are PW127 or not...


----------



## Zibago

آر ٹی اے طیاروں کے متعلق مبشر لقمان کی پیش گوئی سچ ثابت ہوئی ۔ انہوں نے کچھ عرصہ پہلے کیا کہا تھا ؟
08/December/2016, 16:55qudrat




1/0
اسلام آباد (قدرت روزنامہ08دسمبر2016)پی آئی اے کی فلائٹ نمبر PK-661 گزشتہ شام چترال سےاسلام آباد آتےہوئے حادثے کا شکار ہو گئی تھی. تفصیلات کے مطابق اس طیارے میں موجود 47افراد جاں بحق ہو گئے جن میں معروف سکالر اور نعت خواں جنید جمشید بھی تھے .


تازہ ترین میڈیا رپورٹس کے مطابق پی آئی اے کے اے ٹی آر طیاروں سے متعلق صحافی مبشر لقمان نےانکشاف کیا تھا کہ یہ طیارے تکنیکی طور پر ٹھیک نہیں اور انہیں پاکستان کو نہیں خریدناچاہیے تھا .
تفصیلات کے مطابق یہ طیارے پاکستان نے فرانس سے خریدےتھے اور انہیں خریدنے سے پہلے ان پر تکنیکی نقطہ نظر سے سوال اٹھا یا گیا تھا کہ کیا یہ طیارے خریدنا پاکستان کا درست فیصلہ ہو گا ؟ مبشر لقمان کے مطابق اے ٹی آر خریدنے پر تکنیکی طور پر بھی تحفظات کا اظہار کیا گیا تھا . اٹیلین فرنچ اے ٹی آر ٹربو پراپ ائیر کرافٹ کوٹیکنیکل تشخص کی کمیٹی نے خریدنے کے معاہدے سے قبل ہی کہہ دیا تھا کہ اسے مت خریدا جائے . لیکن پی آئی اے کی اعلیٰ سطح کی انتظامیہ نے اس بات کو اس وقت نظر انداز کر دیا تھا .طیارے خریدنے کے کچھ عرصہ بعد ہی 2طیاروں کے انجن میں دوران پرواز خراب ہو گئے تاہم خوش قسمتی سے کوئی جانی نقصان نہیں ہوا. مبشر لقمان نے بتایا کہ اس وقت ائیر کرافٹ بحالی کے انجینئیرخالد محمود ، ائیر کرافٹ انجینئیر ایوی اونکس محمد زاہد، ائیر کرافٹ انیجئیر پلاننگ اینڈ پراجیکٹس کاشف حفیظ سمیت پاور پلانٹ کے احمد عباس نے چوبیس مئی 2004کو ایک رپورٹ پی آئی اے ائیر کرافٹ انجینئیرز کو جمع کروائی گئی اس میں انتظامیہ کو سختی سے اے ٹی آر سے متعلق تحفظات سے آگاہ کرتے ہوئے بتایا گیا تھا کہ اے ٹی آر کا انجن پاکستان کے اس موسم میں درست پرفارم نہیں کر سکے گا تاہم مجرمانہ غفلت کا مظاہرہ کرتے ہوئے پی آئی اے نے یہ طیارے خریدے اور انہیں اپنے بیڑےمیں شامل کیا

..http://newshub.uodoo.com/detail/265...l=1;end&entry=browser&entry1=card&entry2=list


----------



## Zibago

Unfortunate aircraft had history of botched landing
Posted on December 8, 2016
ISLAMABAD: PIA aircraft, crashed in Havelian while en route to Islamabad, had earlier damaged during a landing attempt at Lahore airport in year 2009 .


A twin-propeller aircraft ATR 42-500 was skidded at the Lahore airport runway and was grounded in the adjacent katcha land.

The landing gear and hind-side of the aircraft were damaged in the incident.

The aircraft having code number APB HO, was subsequently repaired and returned to service.

According to sources, the engineers had raised questions over the performance of the aircraft, which went down near Havelian resulting in death of 48 people including passengers and the crew.

The pilots of the aircraft had informed the engineering department about the glitch in an engine of the aircraft but the fault not attended properly, sources added.
http://arynews.tv/en/unfortunate-aircraft-had-history-of-botched-landing/
@django @Moonlight @Divergent1 @The Sandman @Chauvinist @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chauvinist

Zibago said:


> Unfortunate aircraft had history of botched landing
> Posted on December 8, 2016
> ISLAMABAD: PIA aircraft, crashed in Havelian while en route to Islamabad, had earlier damaged during a landing attempt at Lahore airport in year 2009 .
> 
> 
> A twin-propeller aircraft ATR 42-500 was skidded at the Lahore airport runway and was grounded in the adjacent katcha land.
> 
> The landing gear and hind-side of the aircraft were damaged in the incident.
> 
> The aircraft having code number APB HO, was subsequently repaired and returned to service.
> 
> According to sources, the engineers had raised questions over the performance of the aircraft, which went down near Havelian resulting in death of 48 people including passengers and the crew.
> 
> The pilots of the aircraft had informed the engineering department about the glitch in an engine of the aircraft but the fault not attended properly, sources added.
> http://arynews.tv/en/unfortunate-aircraft-had-history-of-botched-landing/
> @django @Moonlight @Divergent1 @The Sandman @Chauvinist @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye



No one would intervene... no one would held accountable.. The souls will be forgotten soon.. as forgetting has become our national habit..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Aasimkhan said:


> Bhai its neither outdated, nor scrap. It is a reliable plane, more than 1500 are flying in the world. Dont say anything and everything that comes in your mouth. Its a tragic moment, bear it with courage and fortitude.
> 
> J J was in Allah's path, he did not die, he embraced SHAHADAT, I congratulate him on this gr8 achievement.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806574300094464000


----------



## jaunty

lastofthepatriots said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806574300094464000



That is not true. ATRs are still in production and many airlines around the world use them as regional jets. If this particular plane was old, then that's a separate issue.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

jaunty said:


> That is not true. ATRs are still in production and many airlines around the world use them as regional jets. If this particular plane was old, then that's a separate issue.



Obviously, our AIR MARSHAL is speaking about the ones that should have been discarded in Pakistan by PIA.

Notice the hashtag and number.


----------



## Divergent

I am never boarding that aeroplane. Yes death is enviable but no offence they've got some of the most outdated rust tin foils on float!


----------



## Zibago

Chauvinist said:


> No one would intervene... no one would held accountable.. The souls will be forgotten soon.. as forgetting has become our national habit..


Chup karo bacha jamhora jag jaye ga


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## maximdude

Rest in peace. Have pakistani govt took any action against culprits of this serious incident


----------



## Trisonics

I'm no expert so at best speculating a little bit here.. I think the propeller should be feathered at a certain angle if the engine driving it is dead to reduce drag. Given that this happened immediately after take off and probable mountainous terrain, the pilots only hope was to re-light/restart the dead engine? the drag probably got the pilots into a precarious bank that pilots ignored given the high tension situation they were in?

Another scenario could be the separation of the propeller causing damage to the engine and wings causing drag again? 

regardless, very sad event. RIP everyone on the plane.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Trisonics said:


> I'm no expert so at best speculating a little bit here.. I think the propeller should be feathered at a certain angle if the engine driving it is dead to reduce drag. Given that this happened immediately after take off and probable mountainous terrain, the pilots only hope was to re-light/restart the dead engine? the drag probably got the pilots into a precarious bank that pilots ignored given the high tension situation they were in?
> 
> Another scenario could be the separation of the propeller causing damage to the engine and wings causing drag again?
> 
> regardless, very sad event. RIP everyone on the plane.



Just a correction to your assessment. There were no 'pilots', just a pilot which is against protocol.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Eagle said:


>



According to ARY every single thing is MUTANAZA 

PIA = MUTANAZA 
CEO of PIA = MUTANAZA 
Mangagement of PIA = MUTANAZA 
Conditions of Planes of PIA = MUTANAZA 
Engineers of PIA = MUTANAZA 
Services of PIA = MUTANAZA 
Qualifications of Staff and Engineers = MUTANAZA 
Leasing Planes = MUTANAZA 
Government= MUTANAZA 

Pakistan = MUTANAZA


----------



## raihans

is there any possibility that the incident of Pakistan 661 got on camera of Captain Salehyar Janjua who use to film his flights as same can view on his youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT-I9Yve96frOHGd7QqSJpw and the last video uploaded by him was on the same day about _Babusar Pass _




i am having feeling that there might be some cam installed to film enroute to Islamabad and that could become another clue/helpful indicator for investigators?


----------



## HttpError

I am really heartbroken after hearing this news yesterday. I was watching news live when they announced Junaid Jamshed was also on that plane. The moment I heard that, I literally felt something up in my chest with utter disbelief. Since last 3 Ramzan's I use to watch His ARY transmission with my Parents.

It feels like someone very close to us has departed. I know Junaid Jamshed now is in a better place. May ALLAH grant him to Jannat. What really makes me sad and angry is the fact this accident could have been avoided if these idiots in PIA were doing their job.


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Unfortunate aircraft had history of botched landing
> Posted on December 8, 2016
> ISLAMABAD: PIA aircraft, crashed in Havelian while en route to Islamabad, had earlier damaged during a landing attempt at Lahore airport in year 2009 .
> 
> 
> A twin-propeller aircraft ATR 42-500 was skidded at the Lahore airport runway and was grounded in the adjacent katcha land.
> 
> The landing gear and hind-side of the aircraft were damaged in the incident.
> 
> The aircraft having code number APB HO, was subsequently repaired and returned to service.
> 
> According to sources, the engineers had raised questions over the performance of the aircraft, which went down near Havelian resulting in death of 48 people including passengers and the crew.
> 
> The pilots of the aircraft had informed the engineering department about the glitch in an engine of the aircraft but the fault not attended properly, sources added.
> http://arynews.tv/en/unfortunate-aircraft-had-history-of-botched-landing/
> @django @Moonlight @Divergent1 @The Sandman @Chauvinist @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye


So who's responsible for this crash than?


----------



## TheNoob

raihans said:


> is there any possibility that the incident of Pakistan 661 got on camera of Captain Salehyar Janjua who use to film his flights as same can view on his youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT-I9Yve96frOHGd7QqSJpw and the last video uploaded by him was on the same day about _Babusar Pass _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am having feeling that there might be some cam installed to film enroute to Islamabad and that could become another clue/helpful indicator for investigators?



There is a blackbox, which has all the recordings, flight data, radio contact data, in-cockpit recording, along with warning systems data.

Once it is decoded, give it a few weeks.
Then we'll know what happened.


----------



## Mo12

TheNoob said:


> There is a blackbox, which has all the recordings, flight data, radio contact data, in-cockpit recording, along with warning systems data.
> 
> Once it is decoded, give it a few weeks.
> Then we'll know what happened.


it ran out of fuel


----------



## TheNoob

Mo12 said:


> it ran out of fuel



Can still glide down to a controlled crash landing.
The altitude recording shows that it totally went out of control losing altitudes within minutes.
Something else is the reason, fuel is the least of the worries.


----------



## krash

Devil Soul said:


> I once travelled to Quetta on same type plane, it's scary when u fly @ this type of plane..... outdated , old, scrap





Divergent1 said:


> I am never boarding that aeroplane. Yes death is enviable but no offence they've got some of the most outdated rust tin foils on float!



It is not outdated, or even old, at all. This particular example was made either in 2006 or 2007 which gives it a pretty young age of 10-11 years. These are used all over the world. I see them fly over my house everyday. Please don't follow our illiterate journalists.



lastofthepatriots said:


> Obviously, our AIR MARSHAL is speaking about the ones that should have been discarded in Pakistan by PIA.
> 
> Notice the hashtag and number.



There aren't any. How can such a professional give such a statement? They were inducted after the B777s......



Moonlight said:


> I highly doubt if there is even a single person appointed on merit in PIA.



Last night the former Chairman PIA said "I don't know why they stopped using the Fokkers, they were very good aircraft."

What the *Former Chairman PIA* failed to realise was that those aircraft were *45* years old (Saying that they had passed their intended life would be an epic understatement). And were only retired when one crashed in Multan killing all on board.



Mo12 said:


> it ran out of fuel



Can someone please ban this imbecile? @Horus @WAJsal @Aether


----------



## Moonlight

krash said:


> It is not outdated, or even old, at all. This particular example was made either in 2006 or 2007 which gives it a young age of 10-11 years. These are used all over the world. I see them fly over my house everyday. Please don't follow our illiterate journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night the former Chairman PIA said "I don't know why they stopped using the Fokkers, they were very good aircraft."
> 
> What the *Former Chairman PIA* failed to realise was that those aircraft were *45* years old (Saying that they had passed their intended life would be an epic understatement). And were only retired when one crashed in Multan killing all on board.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please ban this imbecile? @Horus @WAJsal @Aether



And pilot failed the test 15 times....


----------



## krash

Moonlight said:


> And pilot failed the test 15 times....



I would hold off on the blame until it's been ascertained where it is to be appropriated. By the looks of it, the pilot was experienced on our northern routes and trust me when I say that only above par pilots can fly those routes. A number of things could have gone wrong and do go wrong on flights.




Musafir117 said:


> PIA is worst record of crashes for international we have choices to select the best one but for local there are not much choices. What a lost



No it does not. Please stop spreading utter bs. PIA scored 6/7 stars in safety.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Was going through youtube for JJ old classics. Just struck me how his voice was part of those years of my life which i consider as golden.

I am sure he is in much better place. rest in peace champ. Fi Aman Allah.

ENJOY!































https://youtu.be/1qbimxrjrz0

https://youtu.be/uHp0DzoQkFU

https://youtu.be/E_IOkU_fVBA

https://youtu.be/nblYwf48z2k

https://youtu.be/6uHIoxLXafE


----------



## Taimoor Khan




----------



## krash

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Only if the plane is within specified weight limits at takeoff to begin with, and assuming the correct shutdown procedures were followed.



Would it have taken off from Chitral (1500 meters) had it been over weight? Will you not stop being your self even for this?


----------



## Inception-06

Cant understand all the posters here and the whole Media, why the cry so big about only the Junaid, also the other killed passangers deserve the same attention !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Muhammad Omar said:


> According to ARY every single thing is MUTANAZA
> 
> PIA = MUTANAZA
> CEO of PIA = MUTANAZA
> Mangagement of PIA = MUTANAZA
> Conditions of Planes of PIA = MUTANAZA
> Engineers of PIA = MUTANAZA
> Services of PIA = MUTANAZA
> Qualifications of Staff and Engineers = MUTANAZA
> Leasing Planes = MUTANAZA
> Government= MUTANAZA
> 
> Pakistan = MUTANAZA


And to GEO news its ARMY and ISI sajish to derail jamhoriyat 

Still better than GEO news which accepted that they launched campaign against DG ISI yet they recieve blessing of Baboon govt
Oh and Hazrat Ali ka qoul hay
Ye na daikho kon kehta hay ye deikho kiya kehta hay
And btw didnt sister of the fallen pilot inform all of us that this plane had engine issues?
You can believe this news to be an ARMY consipiracy but that will not bring back the dead or repair other ATR,s which are also rumored to be under similar conditions btw care to tell us why a pilot refused to fly an ATR planes yesterday if everything was hunkydorry?



The Sandman said:


> So who's responsible for this crash than?


Those who cut corners in PIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> So who's responsible for this crash than?



Management...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Unlike Amjab Sabri's family Junaid Jamshed's family member were not shown on TV, except for his older brother. Strict family traditions perhaps?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zibago said:


> And to GEO news its ARMY and ISI sajish to derail jamhoriyat
> 
> Still better than GEO news which accepted that they launched campaign against DG ISI yet they recieve blessing of Baboon govt
> Oh and Hazrat Ali ka qoul hay
> Ye na daikho kon kehta hay ye deikho kiya kehta hay
> And btw didnt sister of the fallen pilot inform all of us that this plane had engine issues?
> You can believe this news to be an ARMY consipiracy but that will not bring back the dead or repair other ATR,s which are also rumored to be under similar conditions btw care to tell us why a pilot refused to fly an ATR planes yesterday if everything was hunkydorry?
> 
> 
> Those who cut corners in PIA



Paa g Investigation bhi koi cheez hai uska to intezaar krlo...


----------



## Zibago

Muhammad Omar said:


> Paa g Investigation bhi koi cheez hai uska to intezaar krlo...


Model town ki investigation ka kiya bana ilzam marney waloan par dal diya 
Bhoja crash ka kiya bana?
Memo gate ka kiya bana?
Abbotabad commision ka kiya bana?
Dawn leaks ka kiya bana?
Geo case ka kiya bana?
Pakistan ki adalatoan mein insaf bikta hay kuti choraan naal rali ey ham gand saaf karney ki koshish karein gay ye hamara farz hey lekin ye kehna durust nahi key adalatoan sey insaf ki tawako ki jani chahiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Ulla said:


> Cant understand all the posters here and the whole Media, why the cry so big about only the Junaid, also the other killed passangers deserve the same attention !




i thought same but avoid to post . he was public figure sir leave it

my memories with AP-BHO from my camera eye .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheNoob

Imran Khan said:


> i thought same but avoid to post . he was public figure sir leave it
> 
> my memories with AP-BHO from my camera eye .
> View attachment 358916
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358917
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358919



LOL, NORTH KOREAN AIRLINE!
WHAT THE HECK!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raihans

TheNoob said:


> There is a blackbox, which has all the recordings, flight data, radio contact data, in-cockpit recording, along with warning systems data.
> 
> Once it is decoded, give it a few weeks.
> Then we'll know what happened.


I know that blackbox including the CVR and FDR will give the required information once decoded but i am talking about visuals of flight as the captain use to install cam for videography


----------



## TheNoob

raihans said:


> I know that blackbox including the CVR and FDR will give the required information once decoded but i am talking about visuals of flight as the captain use to install cam for videography



I doubt the camera survived.


----------



## raihans

today SIB started the investigation and asked CAA to provide the ATC communication with PK661 and asked PIA to submit the technical/maintenance log of AP-BHO
http://www.historyofpia.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=176645#p176645


----------



## SBD-3

iPhone said:


> Unlike Amjab Sabri's family Junaid Jamshed's family member were not shown on TV, except for his older brother. Strict family traditions perhaps?


Maybe they didn't want to. Its tough time for any family when the elder departs. Either they could be on TV or busy in his final rituals i.e. Janazah and Fateha.



raihans said:


> today SIB started the investigation and asked CAA to provide the ATC communication with PK661 and asked PIA to submit the technical/maintenance log of AP-BHO
> http://www.historyofpia.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=176645#p176645


The communication audio is already out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raihans

SBD-3 said:


> The communication audio is already out


thats leaked audio though i pointed out about official record handover


----------



## SBD-3

raihans said:


> thats leaked audio though i pointed out about official record handover


Communication with ATC would help by not that much. The real important thing is the communication inside the cockpit because of sudden escalation of the situation. ATC quickly lost contact with the ill-fated plane.


----------



## Salik

Junaid Jamshed isn't buried yet. People have started dreaming about him. Does it make sense


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Salik said:


> Junaid Jamshed isn't buried yet. People have started dreaming about him. Does it make sense


Do we only dream about people who are in graves ?


----------



## raihans

SBD-3 said:


> Communication with ATC would help by not that much. The real important thing is the communication inside the cockpit because of sudden escalation of the situation. ATC quickly lost contact with the ill-fated plane.


agree, data from CVR and FDR will be most important evidence to conclude the investigation, though maintenance log book, last ATC communication with PK661, ground handling staff at Chitral, engineers who performed last checks on *Hotel Oscar*, and so may etc etc will also contribute to investigation

last but not least, i am not drawing any conclusion for the PK661 accident neither i support any speculation(s) spread around since i believe more in investigation and of course transparency should be prime concern for all and not be a blame game at end on those who cannot defend themself anymore!

moreover, every single passenger was valuable to nation not just alone JJ and we all should give respect and pray magfirat for all the departed souls including crew, engineer, marshals, passengers, but should not be specific to any individual


----------



## Salik

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Do we only dream about people who are in graves ?



O yaar don't make religion a joke PLEASE. It is highest level of joke and trolling. In Hindi its called 'kilwar kerna' in appropriate words. My heart tears of blood on this particular act.

Final rituals have some value or not?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Salik said:


> O yaar don't make religion a joke PLEASE. It is highest level of joke and trolling. In Hindi its called 'kilwar kerna' in appropriate words. My heart tears of blood on this particular act.
> 
> Final rituals have some value or not?


Aap ki bat ki smjh nhi aai, sirf ek zaati satah sy dream share kia gaya hai, na kisi sy hujjat mangi gai ha na is ko kisi or chiz k liye bunyad bnaya gaya hai, so what is wrong in it ?


----------



## Salik

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Aap ki bat ki smjh nhi aai, sirf ek zaati satah sy dream share kia gaya hai, na kisi sy hujjat mangi gai ha na is ko kisi or chiz k liye bunyad bnaya gaya hai, so what is wrong in it ?



O bhai who is sharing the dream? a national level popular scholar whose talk itself becomes a 'hujjat'.

God bless the religion which has that kind of scholars.


----------

